# Water bottles in Tanks



## Rosewood

I am currently having to use water bowls in my exo terra tanks and I'm struggling to hook water bottles onto the lids. Does anyone where I can get water bottles with suction on the back to attach them to the inside of the tanks?


----------



## NuttySian

http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.as ... rentId=175 with these
http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.as ... rentId=171

Or you could try velcro instead.


----------



## Seawatch Stud

I use Velcro strips to stick water bottles inside tanks. You can buy it in a long strip and cut it down to size. Wilko etc sell it.


----------



## Lou-Fraser

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trks ... Categories

this is what i use to hold my water bottle in a glass tank and it works wonders


----------



## Lou-Fraser

its the 2nd item down lol


----------



## The secret garden

I use velcro too


----------



## geordiesmice

I use velcro, and for the tank where the Multi Mamates that chew the plastic water bottles, I use a bottle guard available from pet express it is metal and adjustable to hang over the edge of your tank
.http://www.thepetexpress.co.uk/?p=2_2&pid=10261


----------



## Mouse Girl

you can buy water bottle holders also some types of drill bit won't crack the plastic i will try and find that out for you!


----------



## countrygall721

I would say velcro would be nice, or one of the store bought water bottle holders for aquariams would be nice as well


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante

Out of curiosity, are water bowls really bad to use?


----------



## Mouse Girl

i wouldn't say that bowls are bad to use there just awkward and constantly need the water changing sinse some mice decide that it's clever to get there shavings in them but no i wouldn't say there bad


----------



## geordiesmice

I use velcro too attach water bottles , bowls are no good they get soiled .I have had no problems with velcro, and the bottle guard .Too have clean water bowls at the end of a day they must be very clean tidy mice


----------



## countrygall721

Water bowls arn't that bad, it's just not as sanitary as a water bottle. If you use water dishes i would just make sure your cleaning them out and refiling them very often. Bactira tends to grow a lot faster in a dish than a bottle. 
Hope I helped


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC

I saw on here about velcro, its a great idea, ive started to use it with good results!


----------



## Mouse Girl

just started using velcro and i'm loving it its so cheap and easy to use!


----------



## geordiesmice

Mine are starting climbing and pulling the bottles off the velcro the little tinkers.The spiny mice have pulled the bottle off the velcro and chewed all the velcro to pieces lol


----------



## Marjolijn

I only use velco with my african pygmy mice, others will get the bottle off and chew it! But it is really handy, cheap and easy to use.


----------



## geordiesmice

Yes My Spiny mice have pulled the bottle off and chewed a hole in it letting all the water out lol glass now.


----------



## zany_toon

What about a really strong magnet to hold it in place? Or a bird food holder? I use bird feeders in some of my cages with a hole cut in the side for the spout. The mice love climbing it and can't get in to the bottle. Will need to take a picture.


----------



## geordiesmice

what a brilliant idea


----------



## moustress

A lot of meeces, I think, view an open container of water as a danger, and they shovel bedding into it to eliminate the danger. In any case, that what happens much of the time with any open dish I put in a cage. Containers of dry foods get emptied immediately onto the floor of the tank, and if the container is big enough, the mousies climb into it and sit or sleep there. The only cage bottom containers I use are the tops of plastic milk cartons. I use those to give soy-based infant formula to breeding and nursing meeces. They're small enough that if they get spilled it won't wet the bedding much.

A smaller proportion of meeces pile up bedding to cover the spigot of water bottles, which can make a big smelly mess when four to eight ounces infiltrate out of the water bottle into the bedding. Bedding that's just a couple of days old generates a truly vile stench when wet! I've found ways to reduce the chance of that happening by positioning the bottle so that it's accessible only by climbing on a solid fixture of some sort. It's amazing what a challenge it can be to outwit a creature with a brain the size of half a split pea!


----------



## geordiesmice

I have given up putting ceramic bowls in fact any dish, receptacle into the tanks.They just pile the bedding into them and make nests in them out of the Christmas wrapping paper left overs. They are a very untidy animal indeed .
They are quite clever mind you,my young Spiny Mice chewed a large hole in the top of the water bottle so they could get more water than comes out the ball valve end.Glass bottles will be used now( haha haha Ive beaten you now).Most of My Mice dont chew bottles but those that do make a good job of it ,the bottle guard with a glass bottle is ideal they cant damage that as it is made of metal and you can adjust the height overlaping the metal strap over the edge of the tank.Suction pads and ferplast Sippy drinkers are crap they get chewed very easily the lids get destroyed I would not recomend using them inside a tank at all unless you use them on the outside of a cage.


----------



## moustress

I use a lot of 4 oz. Bell Bottles and I've only had one destroyed by meeces in twelve years. The hard plastic of the container is virtually unchewable, and it take s long time for a mousie to make a dent in the thicker softer plastic that surrounds the drinking spigot. With the little hole at the top, I can hang the small bell bottles from the grill on top in the plastic tanks. I like those a lot.


----------



## zany_toon

geordiesmice said:


> what a brilliant idea


  Thank you!

Finally got around to taking a picture - I add a few stones or something to weigh the base down when I use this in a tank/cage with a lot of mice as they do like to try knocking it down. They haven't succeeded so far, but at least being in the holder means that they can't get into the bottle to try :lol:


----------



## moustress

Whoa; that's a pretty heavy countermeasure!


----------



## zany_toon

moustress said:


> Whoa; that's a pretty heavy countermeasure!


:lol: The Fort Knox of water bottles :lol: It worked out as the cheapest option I could come up with and gave the mice a nice little climbing tower to play on so it might look ridiculous but leaves my meeces happy and very dry so I won't complain


----------



## geordiesmice

My Mice would chew the top and bottom and end up getting inside, it is a good idea if it works for you that is the main thing.


----------



## zany_toon

What about the all metal bird feeders geordiesmice? Or creating a little box holder out of mesh?


----------



## geordiesmice

yes good idea .Im not buying a whole role to make a few holders though .In history mice have sunk ships by chewing lol.


----------

